# Free shirt



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Check out Titan Powerhouse. New shirt available.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I hope they don't send me double stuff like last time. :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I hope they don't send me double stuff like last time. :whistling2:


They never did send me any tips or shirt. Sh!t happens.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> They never did send me any tips or shirt. Sh!t happens.


Have you tried going back to your Titan shed? Make sure your items/prizes were redeemed


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Have you tried going back to your Titan shed? Make sure your items/prizes where redeemed


Nope. I will check it out later. I have not been on PT or other forums for a few days so Titan's freebies have been low on the priority level, Winter is when I will harass them.


----------



## MNMike (Nov 1, 2012)

*Video*



Paradigmzz said:


> Check out Titan Powerhouse. New shirt available.


Did you see the video on how to set-up a new sprayer? Its a good tool for painters that are new to sprayers.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Came yesterday


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Cool legos Mike.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Cool legos Mike.


The whole table is covered with Legos :thumbup:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

wearing mine right now! lol


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> wearing mine right now! lol


Im wearing a Black "International Brotherhood of Painters and Alied Trades" shirt:whistling2: I have no idea why? I dropped out like 6 or 7 years ago. I just grabbed it because it was long sleeves, and matched the black jeans Im wearing. :thumbup:


----------

